# Give suggestion to buy an External Hard Drive



## mukteshpatel (Dec 17, 2008)

I want to buy an External Hard Drive of 360 between 500 GB.My buget is between RS 3500 to RS 4000.i want branded company.And it should have following features

1:Faster data transferred.
2rive with at least a 8 MB buffer or more.
3:RPM 7200rpm or more.
4:Slim and Sexy.
5:USB 2.0 interface.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 17, 2008)

Well, first of all (since this is ur 1st post).. 

a.) Welcome to the Forums.. 
b.) THis (Reviews) is the wrong section to be posting ur querries, it shud be in QnA section, so reported ur post to be moved to the QnA section
----------------


As per ur requirements, here are the possible options:

1.) WD (Western Digital, has a glossy finish body, so really prone to Fingerprint marks, hence u'll hv to buy a separate pouch kinda thing to protect it from marks..)

2.) Transcend (it has a rubbery type of body surface cover, so NOT AT ALL prone to finger print marks unlike the WD and also has passed the so called "U.S Military Drop Test" wich is simply, if u careless and happen to make this protable baby fall from a height of 2-3 ft, it will STILL work flawlessely, I hv tried it infact tried 10-12 times in a span of 3 days to test it) 

3.) Seagate (It has a really gr8 portable HDD in Brushed metal kinda type and  in white color along with many LEDs arranged in semi circular fashion)


Well all of these Portable HDDs are really good as all are really compact in size and fits really gr8 in the palm of ur hand.. 
----------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## denharsh (Dec 22, 2008)

Transcend Is what I Will suggest you according to your specification!!!


----------



## desiibond (Dec 22, 2008)

1) Seagate FreeAgent Go
2) Western Digital MyPassport.

These are the best. Transcned might come for a lower price but in terms of reliability, I would vouch for seagate and WD.


----------



## janitha (Dec 22, 2008)

Yes, as desiibond said rightly. Also when it comes to after sales service, Seagate and WD will be best. IIRC, both now give door to door warranty service.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 22, 2008)

^^ 

yaa agreed to ur point and as well as desiibond's point, but tell me yaar. wen hv these devices ever been faulty and needed a replacement , ever by any users using them ?? (jus a normal point asked).. 

Also, isint the WD (WD element) has a glossy body thereby attracting finger marks on it ?? (not tat its a big issue but still) wen compared to T'Cend's rubber type body casing.. ??
--------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## desiibond (Dec 22, 2008)

yes. WD gas a glossy body.

But I don't think I would decide based on rubber vs glossy. I would rather go for a brand that is known for reliability.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 22, 2008)

how is the data transfer rates in transcend drives? is it as good as seagate or WD?


----------



## janitha (Dec 22, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> 
> yaa agreed to ur point and as well as desiibond's point, but tell me yaar. *wen hv these devices ever been faulty and needed a replacement , ever by any users using them* ?? (jus a normal point asked)..
> 
> ...



A simple google search or search in popular forums will give the answer. Do you think that external HDDs never develop problems? BTW, though Transcend is indeed a reputed brand, IIRC they use HDDs of other manufacturers.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 23, 2008)

thanx janitha and desiibond for ur replies.. 
----------

I myself am inclined towards buying WD...  btw can anyone post the approx prices of WD's 320 400 and 500 GB portable HDDs... please...
----------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## desiibond (Dec 23, 2008)

WD passport 320GB should be around 4.5k-5k
There is no 500GB in this as 500gig 2.5" HDD's are not yet released.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 23, 2008)

desiibond said:


> WD passport 320GB should be around 4.5k-5k
> There is no 500GB in this as 500gig 2.5" HDD's are not yet released.




transcend has a 500gb 2.5" HDD.i've seen it on its website.wonder if its available here. the WD 500 gb 2.5"(passport edition) can be bought for rs 7800/-.
- *www.primeabgb.com/index.php?option...=shop.browse&amp;category_id=71&amp;Itemid=53 ...


----------



## dd_wingrider (Dec 23, 2008)

Today only i asked about Seagate Free Agent 500GB, the dealer quoted the price as Rs 4500. I asked to get me the price of 1TB, lets c wat price he comes up with.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 23, 2008)

Seagate Free Agent is external HDD which is big and needs external power. (not at all pocketable)

Seagate Free Ageng Go is external HDD which is tiny and takes power from USB (pocketable)


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 24, 2008)

Ok, well im getting WD elements 320GB for Rs.5000/- , so it is a good deal ??? shud i buy it ?? or is it Rs.200-300 costly ??
and
with wat pouch or case are u guys protecting ur WD HDD (as its glossy)...any recommendations or help wud be gr8..


----------

